# Film "Attack of La Nina", tonight Nov 23rd, Burlington MA



## billski (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll be there at 6pm.  PM me if you want.  Store Mgt knows me and usually boots me out :lol:  so look for the guy on the sidewalk with a tin cup!


FILM: MATCHSTICK PRODUCTIONS “Attack of La Nina”
 h
 Date: 11.16.11
 Venue: Ski Haus Burlington
 Time: 6pm & 9pm
 http://www.skimovie.com/index.php/individual-tour-dates/burlington-ma/
 Reserve your spot, write to:  rsvp@skihaus.com $5 donation to save the children


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2011)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

CRESTED BUTTE, Colorado (July 5th, 2011) – Matchstick Productions, the seven-time winner of the sport’s coveted Movie of the Year award, is pleased to announce its latest offering to skiing’s celluloid legacy.  “Attack of La Niña: The Bitch is Back” will debut at the world famous Boulder Theater on September 17th, 2011.

“Attack of La Niña” is a recap of one of the longest and deepest North American winters on record, served up courtesy of the worldwide weather phenomenon known as la niña.  “Last winter continued to amaze us as the season went on – weather patterns relentlessly pounded the western US and Canada,” said executive producer Murray Wais.  “Deep snow and epic conditions made it nearly impossible to stray too far from home, creating opportunities to go deeper into zones that we’ve explored in the past.  We were able to check out some spots that we’d never even thought of as possibilities before, and the payoff was greater than we ever could have expected!”

Along for the ride is MSP staple Sean Pettit, throwing down and dominating powder across his home province of British Columbia.  Follow the journey of Frenchman Richard Permin as he chases storms throughout Canada, and watch the exploits of X Games superstar Bobby Brown as he leads an A-list team back to Alyeska for another massive jump session.  A heliskiing trip deep into an elusive BC Coast Range hot spring provides the backdrop for one of the most scenic segments of the year, featuring Ingrid Backstrom, James Heim, and Eric Hjorleifson.  Be sure to bask in the persona of skiing’s funniest character, Colby West, on his quest for the “ultimate run.”

This breathtaking film features an eclectic mix of high definition camera work and awe-inspiring footage captured using the most state of the art equipment available, including slow motion Phantom cameras, heli-mounted Cineflex rigs, and ultra high end point-of-view camera angles.  This film is the latest in a long line of award-winning ski movies from MSP, including “In Deep” and “The Way I See It,” winners of Movie of the Year in 2009 and 2010.

“Attack of La Niña” was filmed on location everywhere storms were served up in North America, including Alyeska AK, Terrace BC, Aspen CO, Whistler BC, Breckenridge CO, Mammoth Mountain CA, Stevens Pass WA, and many other world-class destinations.  The cast of this incredible new movie is made up of the best skiers of our era: Sean Pettit, Bobby Brown, Mark Abma, Henrik Windstedt, Richard Permin, Gus Kenworthy, Eric Hjorleifson, Ingrid Backstrom, Russ Henshaw, Colby West, James Heim, Cody Townsend, Rory Bushfield, Callum Pettit, Jacob Wester, Alex Schlopy, and 15 year old sensation Torin Yater-Wallace.


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2011)

Been there, done that.  Most excellent.  You missed a free film and lots of swag...


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 17, 2011)

billski said:


> Been there, done that.  Most excellent.  You missed a free film and lots of swag...



Huh?  Thought you said it was coming up...23rd?


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah- WTF?


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2011)

my bad...


----------



## speden (Nov 17, 2011)

How about a review?  Was it any good?


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 17, 2011)

speden said:


> How about a review?  Was it any good?



billski has entered


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2011)

*Review*

Ahem.  About the movie.

First, it has absolutely nothing to do with the babe on the ad.  Except maybe a simple cartoon of a women getting plastered by snowballs.

It's about a bunch of buds who just like to ski.  they are really, really good skiers, who shoot some pretty scary terrain.  It's not only steep, but it's quite rocky and ledgy.  There is no choice but to ski over this stuff.  Miss one bump, kiss your a$$ goodbye.  Great air skills.  

Heli is the only way to get there.  It's nothing macho at all.  Just some ordinary 20-somethings.  They put this together with a really top-notch video crew, using some incredible filming equipment.  Up close shots from the heli unlike anything I've ever seen.   

The most frikkin scary stuff was hi-def camera on a helmet, and on the skier in front of the subject.  This is not like filming on a chute.  Amazingly, when they would wipe out in 90% of the time, they would recover and keep going, even on the steep steeps.  

Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.  The somersault that must have tumbled the dude at least 15 to 20 times just made me groan.

It wasn't flashy, just a lot of getting up early skiing and crashing that night.  Revelstoke was one of the sites.  Need I say more?

I definitely could watch that again, and definitely recommend this.


----------



## Rikka (Nov 17, 2011)

To add to what Bill said: the pillow skiing was insane, the sound track rocked. Sean Pettit, that kid is amazing to watch ski !!  I think being surrounded by the latest gear ,all the swag, and watching a great movie was well worth the price of admission and pretty darn cool. Now if we could just shake this warm weather!!


Rick


----------

